# More leisure battery questions!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm replacing my 2 Gel batteries with 100 - 120 ah lead acids. More about that in a previous post >here<

To keep it simple I'm trying to source similar sizes, the old 80ah Exide gels were 175mm wide x 353mm long, the width needs to be the same (175mm) so they fit into the original securing clamps but there is a small room for manoeuvre on the length (360mm max).

I've sourced 3 x possibles from >Tayna.co.uk< whose prices seem ok although delivery charges are hefty at nearly £20 for 2.

Exide pp115 115ah £90 each
Enduroline 110ah £77 each
Numax 110ah £74 each

I'm erring towards the Exides for no other reason that they are a reputable (?) name and the same make as the original gels fitted by Hymer.

Will I be OK with the Exides or could anyone suggest any better options within the size restraints?

TIA as always

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Elecsol may well fit the bill.....and very well recommended :wink:

Elecsol 100


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

EJB said:


> Elecsol may well fit the bill.....and very well recommended :wink:
> 
> Elecsol 100


Thanks Ted.

One further thing I've discovered is the terminals on my original gels are (+) front right, (-) front left, all the Tayna ones I mentioned seem to be reversed, even the Exides don't match which is strange.

The Elecsol terminal positions match the original gels which would make replacement even more straightforward. They do a 110ah as well, slightly pricier but could be tempted.

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If ever I upgrade/replace they will always be my first choice :wink:


----------

